# Got the new .204 tc venture predator sighted in...PICS!!!



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Just put the Nikon coyotes special scope on my new tc venture predator .204. Shot it in today Cant wait to take it out!!!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice looking gun man!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

heck yeah! i like it


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice looking gun hope you have goodluck with it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes sir, that is a looker for sure. Does that scope have the donuts or the crosshairs.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck I love the 204 and can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

It has the donuts youngdon


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Looking Gun!! Good Luck with it!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

DONUTS!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll like the .204 it shoots like a laser.


----------

